# Exhaust tips cleaning



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

A quick question. When cleaning and polishing chrome exhaust tips is it recommended to break down the sooty deposits first before going to the metal polish. If so what is recommended please

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboThredders (Jul 25, 2016)

I personally treat them the same as wheels. On protected tips I find a wash mitt is all thats required to wipe them clean, but sometimes it's more appropriate to use some APC and even a wheel brush. Just be careful not to scratch the chrome if going for that option...


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I use a strong wheel cleaner to break down stubborn deposits before I go in with the metal polish. 


Gonz.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> I use a strong wheel cleaner to break down stubborn deposits before I go in with the metal polish.
> 
> Gonz.


Never tried this first, will have a go what you tried wheel cleaner wise for strong I have a few at hand


----------



## hyburnate (Apr 6, 2015)

Yep, wheel cleaner to get the worst off, agitated with a brush or something. Rinse off and see what you're left with, may be that there is some tar that could do with removing etc


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Never tried this first, will have a go what you tried wheel cleaner wise for strong I have a few at hand


I use meguires Wheel Brightner, strong mix at 4/1. Use gloves as it can burn skin and don't breath the vapour it's not nice.

Gonz.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Billberry wheel cleaner and some times AF iron x for the inside only , outside are coated so just need a wipe 
mac


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> I use meguires Wheel Brightner, strong mix at 4/1. Use gloves as it can burn skin and don't breath the vapour it's not nice.
> 
> Gonz.


That's good got some for tricky wheels will give it ago on the mini tips deposits at weekend, yes its strong stuff will get my BM's on,thanks Derek


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I use wheel cleaner on the exhaust tips if they're really dirty, followed by a wash with the shampoo at the end of the clean. We had a problem last year round here where they council used the wrong tar when they re-dressed the road, so lots of tar deposits on the tips as well as down the side of the car. 

Used some AG tar remover, worked a treat, then polished with peak and waxed


----------



## Tiger-Boz (Apr 16, 2011)

I use AF Imperial for cleaning the worst soot then Autosol and/or Megs NXT. I've recently tried to prevent soot build up and used Gtechniq wheel armor as an experiment. After a few hundred miles there was very little deposit, much less than expected, and it wiped off easily with a soft toilet tissue after being left for a few days. Normally it would have been well stuck on. 

I don't give much for the longevity of the coating but time will tell.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Once they are properly clean with APC/Wheel cleaner and you have polished them up, seal them with something like FK1000p. I find for at least 4+ months a simple clean with an old mitt and shampoo removes all the crud.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Next time I have some exhaust tips to do (my car doesn't have chrome tips, just a black painted tailpipe) I'm going to give my Glare polishes a go to seal them, as they're doing a grand job of keeping the chrome trims on my car looking sparkly.


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

If you have a lot of carbon on your exhaust then 0000 steel wool (and a lot of elbow grease) is very effective for removing it. Otherwise Autosol is my go too. I recently got some DLUX so I'm going to throw a coat of it on the exhausts once I get around to doing the wheels.


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Clean them with some apc and a old microfiber cloth if there not too dirty also worth having a look at Britemax twins metal polish. Ones a cut and the other is a finish. Brings up exhausts a treat and it goes a long way


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

Autosol. Been using it for a few months now.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282387356254

With autosol and electric drill.


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/r222/-polishing-soap.aspx

All you need for exhaust tips.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> I use meguires Wheel Brightner, strong mix at 4/1. Use gloves as it can burn skin and don't breath the vapour it's not nice.
> 
> Gonz.


It's seriously strong stuff but if wheel brightener can't shift it it ain't moving. Works like the scene from alien where the blood burns through metal floor. :doublesho I'd also advise clear spray head after use caught me out twice one of them chemical resistant as well.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Mr Muscle Oven Cleaner will shift carbon; orange spray can. 

Lots of polish suggestions above once the carbon is gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

BH Auto-wheel on mine, agitated with boar brush. Just as others have said: same treatment as wheels really. My Milltek tips seem to attract the dirt - they need some DLUX on them.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I love the mirror finish on well kept tailpipes.
Despite weekly cleaning with shampoo, mine pick up bonded contamination feeling like the odd grain of sand welded on.
A bit of old clay gets it off effortlessly before a quick polish with Autosol


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

HEADPHONES said:


> I love the mirror finish on well kept tailpipes.
> Despite weekly cleaning with shampoo, mine pick up bonded contamination feeling like the odd grain of sand welded on.
> A bit of old clay gets it off effortlessly before a quick polish with Autosol


Decon your car with the correct chemicals periodically and you'll have no such issues.

You should not need to use clay on an exhaust. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Am I the only one thinking akberrhanjan is a spam post as is realhudda account who has liked the post.

This is another 5 year old thread revival getting fed up with these accounts now as I'm constantly clicking on to threads only to realise its a spam account either with a link attached to click on or a random pointless post 

Come on mods can we not do something about this.....

Edit: Thanks mods relevant posts and hopefully accounts removed


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

mycuarbabmehmoodkhan said:


> The first is that you need to have some limitations on the results that you’re going to get. If you’ve got a 5-year-old car that’s never had their exhaust detailed before, the chances of you getting it back to new are slim.


So the other spam accounts and posts are removed and you create another account with very similar wording to the other posts 

Edit: second spam account removed very quickly thanks mods


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Seem's nobody has added BKF on this multiple posted question.
A must have product in the cupboard and will get used on a regular basis for so many jobs.
Not that any of the other products are no good, just s costly way to go.
Mix some up with water and use a rag. then seal. Job done.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Barkeepers friend is awesome stuff, it's great on glass


----------

